# I Am "Obsessed" With My Husband, HELP!



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

I need help to stop being obsessed with my Husband before I push him away! He left me once before and we were seperated for a couple of weeks and I believe that really traumatized me. I have forgiven him for it but I can't seem to forget and every little thing that he does triggers "oh no, he's unhappy, he's gonna leave again". And I start freaking out if he's not constantly texting me throughout the day while I'm at work. And yesterday, on our way to pick up our daughters from school, I freaked out because he did not put his hand on my leg like he always does. Stupid, meaningless things like these are driving me crazy with anxiety.

What is wrong with me!?! I wanna break this fear and this paranoia before it's too late. Please help.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Why don't you find something else to occupy your mind with? Like find a hobby or something, concentrate on yourself for a bit!

Try having some fun by yourself or with friends and try to get your mind off of him during those hours. Go get a pedicure, go shopping or just do whatever you want to do but make sure you enjoy yourself.

It might help you detach a little and be less obsessed. You'll see that you can live without him texting you every minute/hour lol

Counseling can also be helpful if you can't do it on your own.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

You are completely paralyzed by the fear that he will leave you.

1. Seek counseling to sort out this fear of abandonment. If it stems from the previous experience (I'm guessing probably an experience way before he came along is involved as well), then work it through in either individual work or in couple's counseling.

2. Understand that, if he did leave you, you WOULD be okay, you'd figure it out and move on. Understand that you can't control whether he leaves or not ... you can only control how you behave as a wife NOW. The future is unpredictable to us all - start your days with a statement of gratitude for the people that are in your life today. Whether they are there tomorrow or not is beyond your power - but today, they are there. Enjoy them today.


----------

